# kostenloser  Webhoster mit php und ftp?



## gavanaa (30. Januar 2004)

kennt jemand einen kostenlosen webhoster mit folgenden kriterien:

-  php4 
-  min 10 MB   webspace
-  ftp  
- wennmöglcih eine ziemlich schnelle anmeldung hat
- dezente oder keine werbung (bitte nicht sowas wie der lycos müll)




p.s.: kennt jemand eine ordentliche webhostersuchmaschine (für kostenpflichtigen space)

und.... wo bekomme ich am günstigesten eine .de domaine


danke


----------



## PHPBenny (30. Januar 2004)

Also ne günstige .de domain kannst du bei http://www.levanzo.de bekommen. Kenne viele die damit sehr zufrieden sind(auch wenn ich levanzo nur im auftrag nutze weil ich einen Vertrag bei domaingo.de habe).


----------



## noopen (30. Januar 2004)

ja, http://www.levanzo.de, die sind unverschämt günstig... aber ich pers. habe darüber nur schlechtes gehört...

LG noopen

*EDIT:*
achja, guck mal auf die *Webhostlist *

BeispielWebspaceAngebot:
*




*

*mehr Infos zu diesem Paket *


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Fuer einen kostenlosen Webhoster such doch einfach mal bei Kostenlos.de - dort wirst du auf jeden Fall was finden.

Eine 'Suchmaschine' fuer Webhoster findest du in der WHL.

Und .de Domains kosten doch allgemein nur noch paar Cent. Aber da kannst du dich selbst etwas bemuehen.

PS: Levanzo ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Ich war dort ca. zwei Monate Kunde, der Speed ist absolut unter aller Sau, der Support war auch nicht wirklich gut, usw. Aber ich will niemanden von etwas abhalten!


----------



## DrSoong (31. Januar 2004)

Ich kann dir dazu home-pages.at empfehlen da hast du *GRATIS* 25MB Platz, PHP (allerdings keine CHMOD-Schreibrechte, also kein Board oder sonstiges möglich) und FTP. Der Server ist doch relativ schnell, fast immer online und *komplett werbefrei*. Schau ihn dir doch mal an.


Der Doc!


----------



## Lukasz (31. Januar 2004)

Also ich kann dir eine Hp auf meinem rootserver kostenlos zur verfügung stellen.

Schreib mir PN.
(Ohne Werbung etc). Aber solange es sich in Grenzen hält.
Admit meine ich keine Mega Downloadsammlungen etc.
Sprich (Tarnsfer (250 MB) Webspace 100MB!)

Aber ein Backup musst du dir immer machen. Also non Grantie bei Servercrash.
Daten MYSQL Datenbank, 100MB Webspace, 250 MB Tarrific. Bestand Der Server(ist mindesten für 1,5 Jahre im Bestand).  PHP 4 geht auch ohne Probs!
Eine Domain brauchst du! oder kannst eine Subdomain von mir kostenlos haben. Wunschanme@ts2netonline.de
für die Einrichtung benötige ich 1 Stunde.

PS Die aller besten Erfahrungen habe ich bei http://united-domains.de gemacht
12 Euro für eine Wunschdomain im Jahr! Das ist nicht viel. Allerdings dauert es ca 3 Tage bis du sie hast.


----------



## Fabian (31. Januar 2004)

Na das nenn ich mal ein Angebot! Find ich klasse.


----------



## IRQ (2. Februar 2004)

http://www.united-domains.de kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Super Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, Homepage wird laufend aktualisiert und neue Funktionen werden auch regelmässig eingebaut. Momentan kann man sogar einen eigenen MailServer eintragen lassen und den DNS-Record ändern.


----------



## dtdesign (11. Februar 2004)

*Kostenloser gehts nicht ^^*

Hier ist das geilste Angebot das ich je gesehen habe ( ich bin da auch *g* ):

http://host.jadesowo.com/phpkit/site_content_display_39.html

Im Überblick:

200MB Webspace
7,5GB Traffic inklusive/Monat
PHP 4, 10 MySql DB
1x FTP-Account
Subdomain à la name.jadesowo.com
50x email à la name@name.jadesowo.com
Highspeed
Ein kleiner Banner wenn man den Subdomain als solches ansurft, z.b. abc.jadesowo.com <-- dort muss ein banner platziert sein ansonsten nirgendswo.
Support im Forum über die Webseite http://www.jadesowo.com ( komplett deutsch ).

Ich kann es euch nur empfehlen, bei Fragen könnt ihr auf http://www.jadesowo.com mich fragen ( heiße ebenfalls dtdesign, Modertor ).

PS: http://www.jadesowo.com ist auch bei kostenlos.de aufgenommen 

MfG dtdesign


----------



## Billie (8. März 2004)

Will nur sagen, Finger weg von Levanzo ... bin auch auf die billigen Preise eingestiegen, aber PHP und MySQL nützt einem auch nichts, wenn sich die Seite nicht aufbaut... also mit anderen Worten, zu langsam. Ich durfte manchmal spät in der Nacht in den Genuss meiner Seite kommen... aber unter Tags, total überlastet.


----------



## Mavros (28. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch nur schlechtes gehört aber bin trotzdem nicht schlau daraus geworden und habe es versucht, leider.
Nun bin ich bei http://www.webhosting-media.de günstig und gut. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

